# Comparison chart: Responsible breeder vs. BYB



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

A COMPARISON OF: Responsible Hobby Breeders and Backyard Breeders/Irresponsible Breeders


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Good chart T/P! Thanx. 

'Cept I think that Poodle pups in the Toronto area are goin' for closer to $2000 now. Ouch!


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

Thanks, tokipoke, that was a very apt summation. 

I agree with CB about the price thing, though: in my search, I found no such thing as a spoo for $500-600, even for pet quality, even from what were obviously the poor-quality backyard breeders. Maybe that section of the chart needs to be updated--I noticed it was copyright 1999.

But still, a great guide!

--Q


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

I agree the pricepoint has changed! The chart is outdated with that part, but all the others are really dead on. Good chart to show someone who is looking for a puppy and don't know the difference between a good breeder and a bad one.

What's sad these days is that the BYB are selling puppies for $2000!! So just cause the price is high doesn't always denote quality.


----------



## Paragon (Feb 18, 2012)

Tokipoke,

Good basic guide! 

BYB's make me sick! I can't imagine charging $2000 for my health tested, parents, shown and or Champion parent silver babies.... I do think $600 would not cover any of our basic costs though. Once you consider heath testing, registration, stud fees, I won't even get into vet stuff...

We breed for the love of it... I can't see it turning a profit anytime soon....nevermind the work in raising pups. I want good homes... Who would pay $2000 for a pet from these people? What do the BYB have that a decent breeder doesn't?

Paragon


----------

